# Sighting in a new rifle (pics)



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

How not to do it!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, how did that happen? The gun looks like a cartoon gun.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Papapete that is the exact thing I was picturing when I got snow in my barrel on Saturday. Not good!


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

Holy ****, did he leave the bore laser in and shoot one off?

Another example of why not to shoot out any debris in your gun. :eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Papapete that is the exact thing I was picturing when I got snow in my barrel on Saturday. Not good!


I wouldnt want to be the guy to test it, but snow shouldnt hurt it. As long as its not melted snow (more dense, heavy, and icey).

The initial blast of hot gases should blow it out pretty easy. Now mud and dirt would be a different story.

Still dont want to test this theory though.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Heres another good one:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

WOW!!! I can't believe he didn't get hurt. I wonder if the person in my post is really the one that shot it. It was just an email that i got.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was almost scared to watch that video. That would scare me pretty good if that ever happend to me.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack

I didn't want to test the theory either so I just carried my 243 all day instead, and cleaned my barrel when I got home!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow that's crazy!


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats why I usually make sure I have a cleaning kit somewhere with me


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

WOW!

I'm not sure if a rifle would be the same but I've seen banana peeled shotgun barrels from being plugged with snow.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I would guess the second guy had mud in his barrel.

and I would also guess the first one tried a shot with the bore sight in the barrel.

a few years back a cousin of mine was sighting in his 270 before deer season. he had his wife and 4 year old son with him. he fired a round or two. walked to the target. came back to fire another when he pulled the trigger the gun blew up exactly like the first guys did. unknown to him while he was at the target his son found out that a 22 bullet fits perfectly inside the barrel of a 270. the local game warden now has this gun. and uses it in his hunter safety courses. AS A HOW NOT TO. just luckily no one got hurt. 
you could actually stand this gun up on its barrel with the but sticking straight up. now there's an idea for a lamp.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

duckmander said:


> you could actually stand this gun up on its barrel with the but sticking straight up. now there's an idea for a lamp.


  Ill say!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

that would be one cool lamp.... if you bought it instead of made it


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol didnt see the youtube post but now watched that.... that is very scary but good to know your gun wont blow up right next to your face (fingers crossed) but getting that on camera is lucky also


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I bet those rifles do not group for crap now. Thank god they make new tubes.

When hunting you should tape over the muzzel. It has no affect on accuracy.

Chuck Norris once bet NASA he could survive re-entry without a spacesuit. On July 19th, 1999, a naked Chuck Norris re-entered the earth's atmosphere, streaking over 14 states and reaching a temperature of 3000 degrees. An embarrassed NASA publically claimed it was a meteor, and still owes him a beer.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Unbelievable!The video makes a great case for carrying the Otis cleaning kit.


----------

